

Which service to print and deliver individual stickers? - hboon

I'm shopping around for sites that can do very small print runs of vinyl stickers and drop ship single pieces out.<p>I'm not based in the US and looking to ship primarily to US so this might be a better way than printing locally and shipping myself.<p>Any recommendation?
======
weef
I've recent heard of this place - you can buy 250 custom black and white
stickers for $21.

<https://www.stickerguy.com/index.html>

------
niftylettuce
Teelaunch can take good care of you. <https://teelaunch.com>

------
LarryMade2
I'm interested too some service that does printing... and cutting to custom
shapes...

As for just printing CafePress.com does it (color on white, a few different
sizes), $markup might be more than you want though...

